# LB's Journal....The Road to Valhalla....



## ladybuilder (Sep 18, 2004)

Well I am going to do this!  I need to get my journal going, due to my lack of motivation when it comes to pen and paper.

My typical week:  Lift 5-6 days, always to failure.  Heavy as possible.  Always want to impress myself.  I change from circuit training w/ FreeWeights- to certain muscle groups per day of the week.  Try to train opposing groups on the same day.?.  I guess that is ok so far.  

So far I have seen pretty good gains since I slacked off for 4 months and binged like a moose.  Thats how it made me feel.

I was 140 25%BF B4 i started to lift.  After 2 months I had gained 15lbs. lean tissue, and was at 20%BF.  Now I am at 156lbs. 24% BF and have managed to get my strenght back plus about 5-10% more.  I am a bit flabby still from the sudden weight gain, (which was 20lbs of fat), but am getting down rather quickly w/ the intense regimine I am on now. 

I teach two cardio/sculpting classes a week and do 3-4 more 45min-1hour cardio sessions a week.  If I am lucky.

So I have started this thing, now I have to keep it up.  Monday I will post my lifting specs.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 18, 2004)

good for you! we will all be here reading about your progress and cheering you on. good luck


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 18, 2004)

I was hoping you would start a journal   looking forward to seeing you meet your goals


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 19, 2004)

Good luck, and nice pics!!


----------



## ladybuilder (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks for all the encouragement.  

Well it's Monday and it was back to the gym!  With much enthusiasum!  

Saturday i went out to a local Dance club and danced like a maniac and sweat up a storm!  A few of my girfriends attended and we all had a good time!  I was a good girl and only had 4 Bud Lights, so the extra calories consumed were in part burnt off.  

Today I started off with my protein shake w/ 2 large frozen strawberries, 9 ice cubes and 8oz. skim milk.  All my Vitamins and AM supplements.

I hit the gym around 11AM and did 10 min of cardio on a stepmaster at a high level to get warmed up.

I followed up with the Nautilus Duo Squat @ 217.5lbs/12 reps, 235/10reps and 260/3 reps to failure, (eeghads I dislike Mondays!).
Hip Adduction @ 60lbs/15 reps, 70bs/12 reps.
Hip Abdudtion @ 70lbs/15 reps.
*Let me explain that I teach classes on Mondays and Wed.'s so I go easy on the legs, as to not suck eggs during my classes.
Straight bar cable curls @ 30lbs/12, 35lbs/12, 40lbs/12
Decline dumbbell chest press @ 15lbs/15, 20lbs./12, 25lbs/12
decline dumbbell chest fly's @ 12lbs/12, 15lbs/12, 20lbs/12
Wide grip lat pull@ 50lbs/12, 60lbs/12, 70lbs/12, 80lbs/12
Rusian dead lifts dumbbell @ 20lbs/12, 25lbs/12, 30lbs/12
Hyperextension 1 set of 12 reps(my lower back has been kiling me  ).
Oblique dumbbell twists 1 set of 12 w/ 20lbs.

Followed workout w/ Protein shake same as before exempt berries.

2 Large apples for a snack @ 2 hours apart.

Regular well balanced meals through out the day.

35 min step class @ high intensity, followed by 25 min of Aeroball and floor ab's, lower back and leg exercises.

Protein shake after class w/ berries.

Will have a snack B4 bed usually some sort of Complex Carb, but not after 7:30PM.

That's usually how my Mon & Wed look.  I eat more on the other days of the week to support my intense lifting days and do 12 hour carb loads on the weekends.   

Any suggestions on a Meal Regimine that will not put on fat, but help me bulk up, would be greatly appreciated.  I have tried several but they did little to nothing to help me bulk up. I took advice from a very poor source and I became bloated from to many meals w/ beans and rice.

I am looking for something to help me bulk up quickly and include an array of different food not the same thing everyday.

So far I am seeing soem results with what I am doing,  but I have not put on much lean tissue as I thought I would.  My BF% is going down, which is great.  

Till tomorrow!  More of this to do


----------



## ladybuilder (Sep 21, 2004)

Well today I did pretty much the same old run of things.  

I skipped doing any real cardio to go to lunch with a friend I haven't seen in over a month. 

Luch was a 8 oz. house sirloin w/ a cup of steamed carrots and summer squash.

I had at least 64 oz. of water today. Slacking 

After I came home I studied and got some work done for school.

I finally got to the gym tonight;

8 min warm up on the elliptical

Nautilus Back Extension 80lbs/12, 90lbs/12, 100lbs/12
Hammer behind the neck pull 90lbs/12, 110lbs/12, 120lbs/12, 130lbs/12
Hammer Iso Row 90lbs/12, 110lbs/12, 120lbs/12
Hyperextension 2 sets of 12
Bent over dumbell reverse fly's 12lbs/12, 15lbs/12, 15lbs/12
Cable rope crunch 110lbs/12, 120lbs/12, 130lbs/12, 140lbs/12
Cable rope tricep extension 50lbs/12, 60lbs/12
Cable kickback's 50lbs/12-(knee bothers me so I am working on strengthening)
Cable adduct&abduct's 20lbs/12, 30lbs/12, 40lbs/12

Need to work on getting more time at the gym so I can do more sets and increase my strength. I feel like Olive Oli at the gym these days, I ran out of Whey and feel like I am not performing the way I should. 

I am still trying to be strickt with my diet, so I can lower my BF% and lifting a bit heavier than I usually can. 

Hope the end of the week is better than the beginning. 

My husband has been gone for a week and a half w/ the Army for Annual Training and he is finally coming home tomorrow. 

I plan on plenty of cardio then.  Been a good girl and good things come to those who only think about it. 

Have to teach tomorrow night and in hopes to get stuff done early so i can lift before Noon.


----------



## ladybuilder (Sep 23, 2004)

Yesturday I hit the gym mid morning.  My workout was ok.

It started with 10 min on the Elliptical cycle.

Pec Dec Wrmup @ 30lbs/12, 40lbs/12
Rotator Cuff Wrmup 5lbs/12
Bench Press @ 75lbs/12, 85lbs/6, 80lbs/5
Dumbbell Fly's @ 15lbs/12, 20lbs/12, 25lbs/12
Tri two arm Overhead Ext. @ 15lbs/12, 20lbs/12, 25lbs/12, 30lbs/12
Cable rope tri ext. @ 60lbs/12
Cable crossover 20lbs/12, 30lbs/12, 40lbs/12
Wall Chair Leg Lifts 1 set of 12
Flat Bench Leg Lifts 1 set of 20
Stiff leg Calve Raises 350lbs/12, 350lbs/12

Ran out of time and did not finish my workout.  Did not teach class tonight because my old man came home and...well... I did my Cardio them....  

For dinner I had Whole Wheat Spag. w/Ground Sirloin 95% Lean & Sauce
I had more meat then Spag.

Today I hope to WO w/ the old man so I can have a spotter.  Yeah!!!


----------



## ladybuilder (Sep 24, 2004)

I seem to be getting on less these past few days.

Yesturday I went to the gym for Shoulders, here's how I did.

Started w/ 10 min on the Stepmaster @ level 11.

Did Hip abduction for kicks @ 60lbs/12, 70lbs/12
Military Press @ 45lbs/12, 65lbs/12, 75lbs/7, 75lbs/6
Dumbbell Lateral Raises @ 15lbs/12, 12lbs/12, 10lbs/12, 8lbs/12, 5lbs/12
Barbell Upright Rows @ 45lbs/12, 55lbs/12, 65lbs/12
Low-Cable Front Raises @ 10lbs/12, 20lbs/12
Arnold press @ 15lbs/12, 20lbs/12

Pretty much of what I did yesturday. I need to get serious and get stuff done. I have been slacking since my old man has been home. 

I have some spec goals I decided on;

Barbell Squats 135lbs.
Bench Press 80lbs.
Leg Press 280lbs
Wide lat pull 90lbs
narrow lat pull 100lbs
Military press 80lbs

So far that is what I came up with. i am training to failuer at least once per each lift. So far i am seeing an increase with that. I read that it is best to only train to failuer once in each lift. Also I have gone back to targeting specific body parts per day, instead of circuit training. I got bored with that and felt that I was not doing enough. 

If anyone reads what i have posted so far, please feel free to add any advice you may have for increasing strength as well as mass. TY


----------



## ladybuilder (Sep 24, 2004)

Today i did 23 min on the Elliptical cycle and did some reps on the Hip& Back machine as well as some reps for my Obliques.  I needed to do some Cardio and wanted to take a day off of lifting to pick up on Sat. with lifting after class.  Bummmmmmmmererererererer!


----------



## ladybuilder (Sep 25, 2004)

Well it is Saturday and I made up for some lost time with the Cardio.  I went to an hour long step class this morning that ended with some great leg and butt work.  I plan on going out dancing to help with the BF%.

My main goal is to lose the BF% I want to shed and then work on my mass.  

My diet I have worked on and think that I can keep it in control to reach my 10% BF loss in the next 4 months.  I am eager and with hopes that by January I will be back to where I was last November.  150lbs, 20% BF.  Then I can work on the gains.!!!


----------



## dtc118 (Sep 27, 2004)

Nice to read your journal, it is very interesting. I hope you meet your goals! Keep up the great work and keep the pics coming!


----------



## ladybuilder (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks DTC.

I did not get to the gym this morning to lift. My son was throwing a temper and refused to go. 

I did go to teach my class and ended it with "Guts and Butts", (Ab and Glute), for any one who didn't get that. 

I plan on going to lift tomorrow.  And nothing will stop me, even if I have to drag my son my his shirt tail. :rolf:

Tomorrow I also have to sub for another instructor for a 5:30PM class.  So I will get some much needed cardio.    I am trying to get that BF% down and will work on that before I really get into the mass gain I want to accomplish.  Then I can get on a PH cycle and not worry too much about weight gain.  I am under the impression you can put on some extra unwanted BF if you don't do it right.

My old amn just got off a cycle, not PH's, and he gained.  He started at 190 and is now 230. And some of it is not muscle.  He wants me to wait until I get to my goal BF% before attempting PH's and creitine.  I have no idea how I will do on any type of PH, so I will try something not too extream as a first.

All in all looking forward to that little experiment.   

Will post tomorrow after gym, it's chest and Bi day!! wwwooohhhhooooo


----------



## ladybuilder (Sep 28, 2004)

Today i did just chest due to my son who refuses to let my lift.  Oh well

Had time to do this;

Hammer strength wide chest 25lbs/12, 35lbs/12, 45lbs/12, 50lbs/12
"                 "  Narrow   "     25lbs/12, 35lbs/12, 45lbs/10
Decline chest press, (haven't done in forever) bar/12, 55lbs/12
low-cable cross over 20lbs/12, 25lbs/12, 30lbs/6
Decline dumbbell flys 15lbs/12, 20lbs/12
Hyperextensions 1 set of 12

I started with 10 min on the Stepmaster.

I have class this evening and I plan to work my bicep routine into the second half of the class.  

Till then


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck with your goals!!!     
Great pics!!!


----------



## ladybuilder (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks sapphire! 

Yesturaday I went to lift in mid AM it was back day!

Looked like this;

iso row 90lbs/12, 110lbs/12, 130lbs/12
behind neck pull down 90lbs/4, 115lbs/4
dead lifts, smith machine-(need to work on form) 70lbs/12, 90lbs/2 (back still stiff!
lat pull wide 90lbs/6, 100lbs/4
bent over reverse flys 15lbs/12, 20lbs/12
cable crunch 120lbs/12, 140lbs/12

Had to cut it short owner and I had meeting about classes and such. They are doing reviews on the instructors and their classes. So far I am getting rave reviews! 

I taught my 5PM class, was suppose to have off due to my covering Tues. class. The other instructor never showed so I had to come in. Oh Well, I needed the workout.

It was 30min of High Intensity cardio w/ sculpting at the end. All major body parts accounted for. I am trying to get some of the participants versed on free weights and different exercises they can do in the weight room. This way the intimidation thing will subside for them and I can PT them. 4 women so far are lined up to do 3 sessions a wk. for 6 weeks with me. I am psyched!!!


----------



## ladybuilder (Oct 5, 2004)

geish I can't remember what I did if anything on Friday, but Saturday I went in for a quick leg W/O

Goodmornings 65lbs/12, 80lbs/12, 95lbs/12, (still going easy due to lower back, need to go to chiropractor  ).
Leg curl 80lbs/12, 90lbs/12, 100lbs/12, 110lbs/12
hip back machine 60lbs/12, 70lbs/12
leg press 270lbs/12, 290/12, 300lbs/12,320lbs/12
dumbbell lunges w/ 15lbs/6, 20lbs/6, 25lbs/12, 30lbs/4 each leg

I think that is pretty much it.

I went to 3 family events revolving around my brother in laws wedding, so I slacked a little on Friday.  Saturday consisted of a lot of great food and dancing, Oh and wine.


----------



## ladybuilder (Oct 5, 2004)

Yesturday I did an quick circuit type W/O,

Stairstepper for 10min.

Hip abduction 70lbs/15-to warm up stiff legs
dead lifts 65lbs/12, 80lbs/12, 95lbs/12
cable crunches 120lbs/12, 140lbs/12
Dumbbell rows w/ 15lbs/12, 25lbs/12, 30lbs/10 each side
Oblique machine 60lbs/12, 70lbs/12, 80lbs/12 each side
Nautilus reverse hyper 80lbs/12, 90lbs/12, 100lbs/12, 110lbs/12
Nautilus Ab machine 70lbs/20

Followed by my hour long cardio class in PM, 45 min of slow burn cardio then worked on floor doing tae-bo style Ab, Hip, Butt, and oblique moves.

I HURT!!


----------



## ladybuilder (Oct 5, 2004)

Ok I remember what I did Friday;

Shoulders
Military press 65lbs/12, 75lbs/12, 95lbs/5, 95lbs/3
Arnold press 15lbs/12, 20lbs/12
Hammer strength shoulder press 50lbs/12, 70lbs/12, 80lbs/12

Quick W/O then I did 30min slow burn cardio.

had to make it short and sweet to go to the Rehersal dinner for the brother in laws wedding.


----------



## ladybuilder (Oct 5, 2004)

Today I did Chest and Bi's

Chest press, warmup w/ bar/12, 85lbs/5, 95lbs/4, 95lbs/3
Roatator cuff w/ 10lbs
chest dips 1 set of 12
Chin ups 2 sets of 12
Alternating dumbbell chest press 15lbs/12
low-cable cross overs 10lbs/12, 15lbs/12, 20lbs/12
low-cable curls 20lbs/12 each side
Zotman curls 15lbs/12, 20lbs/12
Lateral raise for stiff shoulders 50lbs/12

Then I went to class 30 min slow burn cardio w/ abs and legs, followed by another 35 min hiit w/o.  Then I walked home about 3 miles both ways to and from gym.  I am trying like hell to get extra cardio in, but still doing x-tra protein in diet and lifting to maintain strength and mass I already have.  Keping cals low to loose the BF% to acheive goal!!!


----------



## dtc118 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey LB, Hope the workout are going good. I noticed in your last posted workout that you do pullups. i assume those are either with assitance?


----------



## ladybuilder (Oct 14, 2004)

dtc118 said:
			
		

> Hey LB, Hope the workout are going good. I noticed in your last posted workout that you do pullups. i assume those are either with assitance?


I do the pull ups with one foot on a flat bench, just barely w/ my toes touching.  My other leg is crossed over that leg.  I am not as strong as I wish to be yet in order to do then w/o assistance. But I am getting there!!


----------



## dtc118 (Oct 14, 2004)

good discription LB. Don't be down about not being abe to do the pull ups unassisted yet. I struggle with them also. You seem strong with everything else though. Post your workouts when you can. Hope you're doing well.


----------



## dtc118 (Oct 14, 2004)

good discription LB. Don't be down about not being abe to do the pull ups unassisted yet. I struggle with them also. You seem strong with everything else though. Post your workouts when you can. Hope you're doing well.


----------



## dtc118 (Oct 14, 2004)

good discription LB. Don't be down about not being abe to do the pull ups unassisted yet. I struggle with them also. You seem strong with everything else though. Post your workouts when you can. Hope you're doing well.


----------



## ladybuilder (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks dtc118, I have been working out reguarly, but with my hubby going to Iraq I usually spend my journal time with him.  I have been doing my regular chest/ bi's, back/ tri's, legs/shoulder routine this week.  But I can't seem to concentrate and I forget what i have done for weight and reps.  But I have increased my all around strength.  It may be that my w/o's have been fueled w/ anger to see him go.  Mad at noone or anything in particular, just the fact he is going.


----------



## ladybuilder (Oct 15, 2004)

WEnt to gym twice today,

Am 10 mile bike ride.
Nautilus back 70lbs/12, 80lbs/12-(light day since I busted my arss all week)
Nautilus Ab 70lbs/12, 80lbs/12

 Here's where i get to b*itch 
Went to another instructors class in PM, found out she is not certified and I can tell. She could not do a "Toning class" if her life depended on it, (what is toning anyway but light weight BB ???) I have been instructing for a while and she had no base to her aerobic seg. or her toning seg of the class.  She did not even warm up the class properly or do a complete cool down. 

I did stay long enough to do stretching and feel better now.  Durning the class I had pain shoot through my shoulders due to her bad form instructions, (which I did not want to follow and imediately after the pain I did not follow her instructions).  I feel bad for the other participants because they do not know what good/bad form is.

My boss at the gym told her to get certified by the 1st of the year or she is done.  Ended up she lied to the owner about being certified and demanded all my classes due to her being a better instructor.  Now I have to do all her's and mine and do PT .  B*tch b*tch B*tch is all I can do about it.  Oh Well.  Seems like "As the World Turns"  at the gym lately.  i can't wait to do PT full time!

Had to vent that.  Sorry


----------



## dtc118 (Oct 18, 2004)

I wish your husband the best of luck. I hope that you can keep your spirits up while he is gone. Lifting will be a great way to relief stress and anger. Also having a super body when he comes home will be great for him to see. Love your newly posted pic. You look like you have a serious amount of muscle. I bet they are as hard as they look.


----------



## ladybuilder (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks dtc118,  and I will do everything in my power to keep going.  I have a lot of great people who are here to support me.  The muscles are getting tighter every week.  I am giving my all to meet my goals.  I want to lose that 10% BF by the 1st of the year at least.  

I also take to the heavy bag when I get upset about his leaving.  That really gets it all out.

On to my Journal:
I finially recorded my w/o, today was back day;

Started off with 10 min on stepper
iso row 140lbs/8, 160lbs/4 180lbs/4, 200lbs/2
B-hind neck pulldown 110lbs/8, 130lbs/4, 150lbs/4
Cable crunch 150lbs/12, 160lbs/12
Stiff arm cable pull down 70ls/12, 80lbs/4, 90lbs/3
Bent over reverse flys 12lbs/12, 15lbs/12
Hypers 1 set of 12 pulse at top of extension for 10, w/ 10lb/12

45min of low Intensity cardio, lots of leg and arss stuff.  Ended with Butts and Gutts for 10min w/ stretching.

All in all I feel good.  I have lost some visible inches in all the right places and fit in clothes I haven't worn in a year.  Legs wil not fit into jeans due to my quads, they are the biggest they have ever been.  Which I can live with.


----------



## dtc118 (Oct 19, 2004)

Good job recording your w/o. Your are as strong as you look. I hear you about the quads, mine are barely fitting in right now. What are your measurements now?


----------



## ladybuilder (Oct 21, 2004)

Measurements;

chest 37 1/2
biceps 11 1/2
waist 31
Abdomen 33
hips 40
thighs 23 1/2

I just did an on-line BF% calculator and it says that I am 26% BF right now.  I am not so sure that is accurate, Saturday i am being hooked up to the gyms that has only a 3% margin for error.  We will see. 

As far as w/o on Tuesday I did not lift in AM, had to clean all the junk out of the house and basement for when my husband leaves.  Did not want to lug all that sh*t myself.  We had 3 pieces of broken cardio equip. plus a couch and misc. stuff.

Went to class in PM for cardio approx. 35 min of slow burn. w/ 4 sets of 10 push ups off a step.  Followed up with a short Tricep routine.    

Overhead dumbbell ext. 25lbs/12, 30lbs/8, 35lbs/4
cable rope ext. 60lbs/12, 70lbs/8, 80lbs/4
 Just enough to feel them burn.

Wednesday I did manage to get a short chest w/o done

pec dec warmup 30lbs/12
low cable cross overs 10lbs/12, 20lbs/12, 25lbs/12
decline dumbbell flys 20lbs/12, 25lbs/12
 dumbbell chest press 20lbs/12, 25lbs/12, 30lbs/12
 rotator cuff 10lbs/12
push ups using dumbbells 12-just to try to fatigue the muscles.

Very lame w/o these past two days.

Taught class wed. night as well 35 min of cardi, slow burn.  Followed with Pilates style ab routine, approx. 15 min. then stretching.


----------



## dtc118 (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey LB. Nice job on your workouts. Thanks for posting your measurements. What exactly are pushups with weights?


----------

